# Simple recipe for backtracing with LLDB?



## freezr (Aug 1, 2022)

Hi guys,

Lagrange's author asked me if I can send him a backtrace of some crashes I am having with the GIT version...

I tried to read the documentation but it is too hard for me to get, I am not a coder and I don't have the necessary tools to understand what I am reading,* I can just do monkey-sees-monkey-does... *

If you know any simple recipe of commands that I can throw in the terminal and following it I may help Skyjake fixing this bug.

Something like this Ubuntu wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
_I actually followed it but GDB hung then I discovered the official debugger is LLDB _

The only thing I was able to do with LLDB is backtracing the the dump.core since the command is pretty straightforward...

`lldb -c lagrange.core -- lagrange`

Thanks...


----------



## _martin (Sep 22, 2022)

gdb is supported and you can use it to debug things under FreeBSD. I personally prefer gdb and have almost 0 experience with lldb. 


freezr said:


> Lagrange's author asked me if I can send him a backtrace of some crashes I am having with the GIT version...



Use `lldb -c /path/to/core` to start the debugger and then within it run the `bt` command. Showing you the stack trace of the bash core file:
	
	



```
(lldb) target create --core "./bash.core"
Core file '/root/bash.core' (x86_64) was loaded.
(lldb) bt
* thread #1, name = 'bash', stop reason = signal SIGSEGV
  * frame #0: 0x00000008247068ca
    frame #1: 0x00000000002a144f
(lldb)
```


----------



## freezr (Sep 22, 2022)

_martin thank you!


----------

